# Male pollen



## Weeddog (Sep 13, 2005)

Does anyone know a good way to collect and store pollen from a male plant?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 13, 2005)

Isolate the male from the females.
Place a zip-lock over the end of a branch full of balls and secure it with a twist-tie.
When the balls open they'll shed their pollen right in the bag.
When all the balls have opened, carefully remove the bag, seal it, place it into another container (like tupperware of mason jar) with a bag of dessicant (that little bag that comes in medicine).
When correctly done, pollen can stay viable for at least 2 years.


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2005)

I like to cut the branches bareing unopened male flowers right off the plant. Place the branch in a glass of water, setting on a piece of glass or mirror. 
   The branch lives plenty long enough to open the flowers and shed their "dust" directly on the mirror. 
    The pollen can then be easily collected w/ a razor blade and  all of the plant matter cleaned/removed for storage.(50/50) Flour and pollen can even be used to keep it dry AND stretch a small amount.

   After a brief drying period, an airtight container(film vile) with descicant and into the freezer. Freezing it will keep it viable for an undetermined time, but once thawed, must be used immeadiatly.


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Ganja and Hick.  Got a male blueberry and want a few seeds from this batch.  Good to know it will store like that.  I have cut several ball bearing branches a few days ago and they are now in water.  None have opened as of yet, but look like they will any time now.  I just want to be ready when they do.

I dont want too many seeds, so I guess I will be very carefull with that stuff.  I may dilute it with flour as Hick says.  Seems that would make it easier to handle.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 14, 2005)

When you pollinate, do so when there is no wind/fans.
Use a small model-airplane paint brush to paint the pollen onto a few buds.
The next day mist the remaining buds with water (kills all stray pollen).
You don't need much.  Each pollen sac contains thousands of grains of pollen, and every grain that lands on a bud hair will result in a seed.
And
The more seeds--the less smoke.


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 15, 2005)

How long do you reccon it will take for the sacs to burst open?  Its been flowering for 15 days and showed its balls after just 7 days.  These sacs are still green and moist.  I knocked one off and split it open.  Couldnt see no pollen yet.  I have a ziplock over the buds so when they burst it will collect the pollen.  I think maybe it still needs more time?


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2005)

in "my" experience, it usually only takes a few days(3-5) for them to open. Much longer and you may need to change out the water for fresh.


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 16, 2005)

i'll try that and wait some more.  i got a baggie around one of the branches and a clean mirror sitting under the glass.  maybe i'll catch some one way or another.


----------

